# Almond Milk



## anewguy (May 29, 2014)

Why am I just now finding out about this gem!? Perfect for shakes.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 29, 2014)

It's delicious & lactose free. Good stuff.


----------



## DF (May 29, 2014)

Yay! No shits!


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2014)

I mix it with one scoop of whey protein with 1/4 cup if cocoa chocolate powder.  Delicious


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2014)

Yes, it is a beautiful thing, Cup of choc. almond milk, scoop of peanut butter, scoop or so of vanilla protein powder, banana, few ice cubes in the blender and enjoy.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I mix it with one scoop of whey protein with 1/4 cup if cocoa chocolate powder.  Delicious





stonetag said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful thing, Cup of choc. almond milk, scoop of peanut butter, scoop or so of vanilla protein powder, banana, few ice cubes in the blender and enjoy.



That sounds so good......


----------



## AlphaD (May 29, 2014)

I found out about almond milk 2 years ago, when an allergist said my lil boys allergies were agravated by diary.  We have all been drinking it ever since.


----------



## Big Worm (May 29, 2014)

You ought to try bulls milk.


----------



## j2048b (May 29, 2014)

Make ur own at home easy as blending in water after letting them soak for a day, google it its easy!!

My cholesterol went thru the roof on this stuff, i guess saturated fat and i dont mix well?


----------



## bvs (May 30, 2014)

yeah im just getting onto it now. my mrs has been on it for years cos she cant handle lactose
just make sure its unsweetened otherwise its full of sugar!


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 30, 2014)

Half the fat and twice the calcium. I use in shakes and cereal. Great stuff!


----------



## Onrek (Jun 1, 2014)

I've been drinking this stuff for the past 2 years now, and it's awesome. I prefer coconut milk though now for the added fats. There's also a blend of half coconut and almond milk out there which is pretty rad too.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 1, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> You ought to try bulls milk.



I put 1 1/2 cups of bulls milk in every shake


----------



## lightweight (Jun 10, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful thing, Cup of choc. almond milk, scoop of peanut butter, scoop or so of vanilla protein powder, banana, few ice cubes in the blender and enjoy.



That's close to mine. Choc protein powder, 30g of dry oats, almond milk half a banana and some natural peanut butter.


----------

